# artificial hatching



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Never done it before

Was wondering if the fry that turn out to be male
Will they be able to care and raise fry????


Cause i Have many problem with feather animal
Incubation chick that become breeding hen turn out to be bad moms
Problems
Don't sit on egg or don't sit till the egg hatch
Don't lay all the egg in one spot
Don't feed chick/care


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have artificially hatched hundreds of eggs over the years and have not had any problems with either males or females in regards to reproduction and/or care of their nest/eggs/fry when later spawned.....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

So artificial hatch male will care for the egg and fry then.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The male Bettas that I have artificial hatched-will successfully spawn, tend to the nest/eggs/fry at the same percent as the males reared short term and/or long term by the father.

I have always had a few not be good father/breeder no matter how they are reared...even a few that are reared long term with the father will end up being bad fathers themselves.

I haven't really seen that much of a difference in parental care regardless rearing....

Other breeders may have had different experiences-but I haven't seen any difference in mine....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Ofl for the input


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Realy how do you artificial hatch bettas?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 OFL
I have never had problems breeding artificially hatched and reared fish and birds. IMO you just got lucky and got a bad parent.

But I do believe that bettas also inherit their parents character to a certain level. If you successfully breed bad parents or what ever psychotic behavior, some fry will show similar behavior...... Maybe I was just lucky like you. LOL


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Crowntailed said:


> Realy how do you artificial hatch bettas?


The way I do it.....depending on if I need the spawning tank or not....I will either leave the nest/eggs in the spawning tank and remove the male or I use a small container and scoop the nest/eggs into and float it in a heated tank.

I do this a lot when I need several spawns from one male and several different females so that the fry are fairly close in age for re-breeding. I also do this with my outside spawns-I go around and collect all the nest and float them in different outside buckets to hatch or I will collect them the day of hatch.....

Since my males use floating water lettuce to build their nest under it is easy to collect-plus the added benefit of the live plant for water quality-I also will place a single small common snail in the artificial hatch container in 24h so they can eat any fungus/bad eggs and/or any dead fry before they can contaminate the water.

Once hatched I will slowly start to tip the container and allow water from the grow out to flow in a couple of times a day.

Once free swimming I feed NHBBS (_newly hatched BBS_)-dump a little water out and allow a little grow out water to flow in a couple of times a day after I feed-
Usually once the fry are about 3-5 days of free swimming-I release into the grow out tank....


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

ohh i see, Doing it that way also means you could control the spawn number like if u didn't want 300 babies you could only hatch 50?


----------

